
Top secrets about stress and health - knowablemag
https://www.knowablemagazine.org/article/health-disease/2018/top-10-secrets-about-stress-and-health
======
ggm
"secrets" is a bit click-bait-y. Good stuff mind you. I think a lot of us get
this, because stress is a fact of life and we now realise shielding kids from
_all_ stress is bad, just as much as exposing kids to needless unfixable
ongoing stress is bad. Kids need to learn how to deal with stress as a skill,
for stress which is age-appropriate (like, how to handle being rejected by
your peers, or having to share toys, or deal with "no")

The sex differentiation begs questions. What qualities in exposure and
response to stress would make the functional difference? It feels like a
variant of nature/nurture arguments which have really torrid downsides if you
go there, If it turns out women react differently in acute and sustained
stress situations I can guarantee somebody from the alt-right is going to use
it to say women shouldn't be in the army, in jets, in control of their own
reproductive futures...

